# 4 rats in nc free to a good home



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I have three boys I can no longer take care of. If you come get them you can have them and a free cage. It's not a double crtter nation but it should house all 4. Just reply or message me and let me know


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

You don't even have to take all 4. Just as long as the rat you take has a friend to cuddle with at his new home.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

what part of nc?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

RatSanctuary said:


> what part of nc?


Julian, NC 27283


----------

